

Unofficial Ruby coding style guide - clark-kent
https://github.com/bbatsov/ruby-style-guide/blob/master/README.md

======
DanielRibeiro
Many comments on this very same project can also be found on its former
incarnation:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2987488>

------
indspenceable
||= Always felt really messy to me. There are cases where its useful, but if
you are using it a lot you might want to reconsider.

Otherwise looks good to me :).

~~~
rawsyntax
like any language feature it can be abused, however I find I like it

